
Stock and portfolio tracker: beta coming this month - max_trades
http://wealthtrack.io/
======
max_trades
User friendly and helpful stock and portfolio tracker in your phone. We plan
to integrate brokers inside the app, so you'll be able to trade & track no
matter what brokerage company you use. Any suggestions are highly appreciated.

